# Help some adorable feeders



## Nikkicole2509 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just came across an ad on CL Chicago with 13 "feeders". They're adorable but I don't have any room or time for them with dealing with my two boy's anger issues at the moment. I wish I could help them but maybe someone on here from Chicago can help them. The title is just "Feeder Rats" in Franklin Park under Pets.


----------

